# Industrial Sales - Outside Sales



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 29, 2017)

I am looking to hire a couple of sales people to work in northeast Georgia calling on manufacturing plants. We sell mostly power transmission parts. ie bearings, seals, reducers, belts, sheaves and such.  We are also branching out into safety and PPE 

Pm me if you are interested or would like more information

Pappy


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 30, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## lagrangedave (May 22, 2017)

Would you hire Marietta Marvin?


----------



## DouglasB. (Jul 31, 2017)

I know it's a longshot based on the dates... but PM sent anyways.


----------



## steeleagle (Aug 11, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am looking to hire a couple of sales people to work in northeast Georgia calling on manufacturing plants. We sell mostly power transmission parts. ie bearings, seals, reducers, belts, sheaves and such.  We are also branching out into safety and PPE
> 
> Pm me if you are interested or would like more information
> 
> Pappy



Can you share compensation, benefits, etc.?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 11, 2017)

steeleagle said:


> Can you share compensation, benefits, etc.?



PM me if you are interested or would like more information


----------



## jigman29 (Aug 30, 2017)

I sent you a message a few days ago. Are you still looking? Thanks


----------

